# kevin levrone progress pics



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

this is him after 1 week of training










and after 2 weeks of training










looks like some good progress for a week's training


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

if only i made that much progress in a week!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am watching this too. No roids just relying on muscle memory + 40mins cardio per day.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol that is madness, very lucky guy.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

1 week am i missing something is this guy magic


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

NOw this might cause a stir but i cant work out if that is natural or not?

I mean he has made incredible progress in 2 weeks. I dont know anyone that could make them gains. Now is this assisted or is it just Kevin is that naturally gifted? I guess no one will know.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I wish he would be completely transparent about what he eats, and injects etc. That would be very very interesting.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i cant imagine him being completely 100% natural if im honest. but great nevertheless.


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I have heard quite a bit about what kevin is doing on the net about his comeback without the gear. I have alot of respect for him as a bodybuilder so in no way am i dissing him. But i do find it very hard to believe even with the muscle memory that he must have to have such results in a 2 wk period with out assistance of some sort.

Maybe not gear, but perhaps some GH. Which as you all know is virtually undetectable thorugh drug testing if used on its own. Thats if he is having drug tests to prove he isnt on anything.

I mean lets face it, its a pretty good publicity stunt.

This is just my opinion though. I could be completly wrong. I hope i am!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't belive the natural part, but awsome progress anyway.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

other than his waist...I don't see much of a differance...Muscle memory with a good diet and cardio could achieve those result from a bb the caliber of Kevin...IMO...


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Guys,

the second pic is after the workout,also the light is better...to me no progress.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> other than his waist...I don't see much of a differance...Muscle memory with a good diet and cardio could achieve those result from a bb the caliber of Kevin...IMO...


nail on the head mate,everyone WANTS to believe he isnt natural but ffs people,he was/is one of the greatest bodybuilders in the world,he is a genetic freak,of course its entirely believable that he will gain an amazing amount of muscle back in a short time,even naturally.

Muscle memory is a fantastic thing and not to be underestimated,especially more so when you consider the extremes that Kevin has had his body at in his lifetime.

open your minds a bit people,stop judging the guy on your own genetic limitations.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> other than his waist...I don't see much of a differance...Muscle memory with a good diet and cardio could achieve those result from a bb the caliber of Kevin...IMO...


Agreed. The lighting between the shots and even the cut/resolution are too different to really be able to pick out fine details. I'm not seeing anything.

Are we to assume that before this 2-week period he hadn't picked up a single weight in a long time, or is it reasonable to assume that he maintained an M&F-style physique anyway?


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Why are people saying he has made progress when his body is the same in both pics, just different lighting, angle....no progress has been made.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Agree with Weeman, Kevin Levrone is imo the greatest bodybuilder not to win the Olympia, without anything ever again Im sure he could get into awesome shape once again , this guy was at the top of the sport for almost 10year and I think has won the most IFBB pro shows ever,he`s probably done more diet`s than most of us have had hot meals!!! I can`t wait to see him in 10 weeks time !!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> nail on the head mate,everyone WANTS to believe he isnt natural but ffs people,he was/is one of the greatest bodybuilders in the world,he is a genetic freak,of course its entirely believable that he will gain an amazing amount of muscle back in a short time,even naturally.
> 
> Muscle memory is a fantastic thing and not to be underestimated,especially more so when you consider the extremes that Kevin has had his body at in his lifetime.
> 
> *open your minds a bit people,stop judging the guy on your own genetic limitations.*


I'm Superman don't you know?

:lol:

Nah, I think he is doing great natural or not. But the shots aren't too different. I don't think he could get anywhere near his old weight without some use... if that is what he's trying to do...


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Gear or not you still cant make gains like that on the juice in a week,he is a genetic freak,even when he was competing in the Olympia he said he only trained 6 months out the year hardcore and the other 6 were just spent relaxing or playing in his band. Awesome progress.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

JAY-EL said:


> Agree with Weeman, Kevin Levrone is imo the greatest bodybuilder not to win the Olympia, without anything ever again Im sure he could get into awesome shape once again , this guy was at the top of the sport for almost 10year and I think has won the most IFBB pro shows ever,he`s probably done more diet`s than most of us have had hot meals!!! I can`t wait to see him in 10 weeks time !!


Kevin is my favourite bodybuilder and the physique i most aspire to. I think his physique in todays line up will be hard to beat. Similiar to Phil Heath imo.

He must be such a genetically gifted bodybuilder. As Jay says - lets see what he look slike after 10 weeks as this will be a good measure of his progress.

I posted a thread with a vid on Kevin on ho wmuch weight he has lost. Compared to that vid he has made very good progress.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> nail on the head mate,everyone WANTS to believe he isnt natural but ffs people,he was/is one of the greatest bodybuilders in the world,he is a genetic freak,of course its entirely believable that he will gain an amazing amount of muscle back in a short time,even naturally.
> 
> Muscle memory is a fantastic thing and not to be underestimated,especially more so when you consider the extremes that Kevin has had his body at in his lifetime.
> 
> open your minds a bit people,stop judging the guy on your own genetic limitations.


Fully agre. Anybody who only had to train for 6months and got that kind of shape and condition is something out of the ordinary.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lets see if he can duplicate Caseys results.28 days -muscle(not bodyweight) gained=63.21lbs


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

he said he hasnt touched a weight for 4 years before this, and although his change isnt great there are obvious differences between his chest shoulders and stomach (they look allot tighter) but you have to realize these pics are only a week apart.

he said he is at 206lbs now and is going to build up to 245lbs and he is doing it steroid free.

here is a link to all his training including videos

http://kevinlevrone.wordpress.com/


----------



## victoria (May 28, 2008)

Whatever the situation, after a short period of training he is doing something right and he looks good! The best looking physique not to win the Olympia!


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Having taken gear in the past unfortunately regardless of being clean or not he will always be accused.....


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

essexboy said:


> lets see if he can duplicate Caseys results.28 days -muscle(not bodyweight) gained=63.21lbs


 whats the story behind this dude then?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

KINGKONG24 said:


> whats the story behind this dude then?


search colorado experiment. you mean you dont know who Casey i???  !!!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> open your minds a bit people,stop judging the guy on your own genetic limitations.


Good post Bri, I think people seriously underestimate just how genetically gifted most pros are. If you look at pics of some of them before they even picked up a weight they look better than a lot 'experienced' trainers.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

All we can do is speculate with regards to the gear use. I have no idea. However, do you think he's on TRT as many former pros probably would be?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

He states somewhere on the site he was having chicken and rice - no supplements - and at this point he stressed about doing it natural.

Now, its a play on words BUT he could be using test, a perfectly naturally occuring substance, but NOT using stupid gimmicky supplements which would never occur in the form they do, were it not for being engineered...

Just a different spin on things maybe.

Either way I could care less, gear or no gear - I could dump as much gear as you like on anyone on this forum, I'll be surprised if there is anyone who can make it half as far...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Either way I could care less, gear or no gear - I could dump as much gear as you like on anyone on this forum, I'll be surprised if there is anyone who can make it half as far...


Well if you're buying i'm up for trying :lol:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

its like seeing an ad for a product, before and after a workout but they for get to put in the 9 week gap between the photos


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Kevin is a legend. He could no doubt do what he states on his forum

...........watching him incline 5 plates a side is something to be hold


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I thunk Weeman is spot on!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I believe he could gain that quick, my brother is the same! He's a skinny ****er all winter and then as soon as it warms up he does his workouts and within a few weeks hes looking huge and ripped to shreds for the summer. Really ****es me off actually cos I bust my balls and never look as good, he is short though so I gues that helps him


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> All we can do is speculate with regards to the gear use. I have no idea. However, do you think he's on TRT as many former pros probably would be?


A lot of people think not as he used to take so long off between contests.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

apart from having great genetics,this guy belongs to a few elites...and he knows how to manipulate his body/genes better than nearly anyone on the planet to get it looking good,big,conditioned,strong and cut in no time...

drugs or not...gotta hand it to the guy,not many of us can do that in a week or 2 no matter what the circumstances are!!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

agree with anabolic ant- guys a legend


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking forward to see how he progresses


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

He must be following those mens health "get massive in 6 weeks" programmes:whistling:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

I love KL hes my hero


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I think the simple fact he used to take so much time off between competition and still come into the show in awesome condition says it all. Most pro's probably looked like BBers before they even stepped into the gym. Genetics play a *huge* part in BBing.

A typical reccy trainer with average genetics couldn't get into anywhere near the shape the likes of the "genetic elite" do, especially in the same time frame, with all the gear in the world. Regardless of how good diet/training was.


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

my fav bodybuilder of all time!! be good to see him compete again


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i am a huge fan of KL but it does look like a preworkout flat vs postworkout pump look.

but his arm size in the two pics varies quite a bit

more power to the guy, will be following with interest


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He definitely looks leaner and fuller to me. I can't wait to see what he looks like in a month or two. Muscle memory rocks!


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

he said on his blog that it was a few hours after the gym..but he did do a few pressups before the pic

quote

"Mild pump. This was hours after my workout, but I did crank out some pushups. Human nature I guess. I will post another pic tonight that's much more comparable to the first one in terms of angle, lighting and pump level. Thanks"


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> nail on the head mate,everyone WANTS to believe he isnt natural but ffs people,he was/is one of the greatest bodybuilders in the world,he is a genetic freak,of course its entirely believable that he will gain an amazing amount of muscle back in a short time,even naturally.
> 
> Muscle memory is a fantastic thing and not to be underestimated,especially more so when you consider the extremes that Kevin has had his body at in his lifetime.
> 
> open your minds a bit people,stop judging the guy on your own genetic limitations.


I have to agree with this completely. Kevin Levrone is known as a proper genetic freak, taking long times off Bodybuilding to come back and train really hard then look amazing - why is it so hard to believe he has done this again?!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

with his genetics he can get huge in no time,reminds me of when i was holidaying in the caribbean and saw this huge bodybuilder so asked him where the gym was,he didn't know had never lifted a weight in his life,was average height and 16 stone in contest condition, just shows the role of genetics in bodybuilding


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

blackbeard said:


> with his genetics he can get huge in no time,reminds me of when i was holidaying in the caribbean and saw this huge bodybuilder so asked him where the gym was,he didn't know had never lifted a weight in his life,was average height and 16 stone in contest condition, just shows the role of genetics in bodybuilding


16 stone, average height (say 5 10 - 5 11?) in contest condition.... and he never touched a weight?

Think your exaggerating or he was pulling your leg


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Davo said:


> 16 stone, average height (say 5 10 - 5 11?) in contest condition.... and he never touched a weight?
> 
> Think your exaggerating or he was pulling your leg


 Got to agree with that, no-one has got that good genetics.

Thing is, i dont think i would want genetics like that, yeah its ok getting that big really quick, but the downside is that you lose it all just as quick.

Would rather not train for 3 months and keep most of my size.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

i,m afraid there are a few people around with genetics like that,bertil fox and victor richards come to mind,the guy i mentioned was making concrete blocks by hand for a living and as it was third world probably eat natural food only,a lot of guys in the caribbean are devoid of bodyfat it's just rare to see a very heavy built one


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

yup, agree as well. Hve seen it plenty of times.My mate phil, had muscular 16 inch arms(which looked like 18)at a height of 5ft5 at 14.got pics somewhere.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> with his genetics he can get huge in no time,reminds me of when i was holidaying in the caribbean and saw this huge bodybuilder so asked him where the gym was,he didn't know had never lifted a weight in his life,was average height and 16 stone in contest condition, just shows the role of genetics in bodybuilding


PMSL biggest load of bull**** i've ever heard in my life! :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^^ Mak, youv'e got pretty good genetics, would you agree mate?

Before you started training, what were your stats?

16 stone, contest condition would be massive:lol:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

you have to see to believe,trust me i'm not some 10 stoner mysef 19.5" arm trained 22 yrs since 14,so i'm not exageratting but the guy was bigger than me and cut maybe 7% b.f.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> ^^^^ Mak, youv'e got pretty good genetics, would you agree mate?
> 
> Before you started training, what were your stats?
> 
> 16 stone, contest condition would be massive:lol:


Haha cheers pal, I weighed about 10.5 stone when I started with 12.5" arms and could bench 60kg:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Got to agree with that, no-one has got that good genetics.
> 
> *Thing is, i dont think i would want genetics like that, yeah its ok getting that big really quick, but the downside is that you lose it all just as quick.*
> 
> ...


...erm how did you come to that conclusion? :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> ...erm how did you come to that conclusion? :confused1:


My thoughts as well.

Unless he means,train for 3 months,build fcuk all,hey presto......lose fcuk all. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> you have to see to believe,trust me i'm not some 10 stoner mysef 19.5" arm trained 22 yrs since 14,so i'm not exageratting but the guy was bigger than me and cut maybe 7% b.f.


So, to get this straight, the guy was 5ft11", 16 stone, 7% body fat and had never lifted a weight in his life? Just for clarification now?

So working quickly from the bodyfat terminology thread, around this, only obviously FAR bigger:










Or indeed this with another 1 and 1/2 stone of solid muscle:


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

you sound doubtful but yeah something like that,if you've got someone with near pure mesomorph body type and they do heavy hard manual work in the sun and have a big appetite where only fish,yam,plantain and rice etc is available then thats what you'll get

Being permanently ripped is not unusual in some parts of the world .ie west africa/caribbean,like i said 99% are skinny with it but there's always gonna be 1 or 2 big mutha***ers


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> ^^^^ Mak, youv'e got pretty good genetics, would you agree mate?


There must be something in the Mak family blood, his cousin posts on here and is natty but looks brilliant.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Willie said:


> There must be something in the Mak family blood, his cousin posts on here and is natty but looks brilliant.


Thanks mate!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL biggest load of bull**** i've ever heard in my life! :lol:


it's impolite to basically call someone a bull******ter a better reply would be to say i'd have to see that to believe it .


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

His arms are looking bigger again already in the latest video, third progress photo being posted tomorrow.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

when he did his stint as a 100m runner he slimmed down and then bang! a few months later was back to his olympian size


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> His arms are looking bigger again already in the latest video, third progress photo being posted tomorrow.


6:30 onwards, check out the form of the guy in the white top on the incline bench behind Kevin. Oh dear.

He's definitely got more to go than what he's lifting in those clips too.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

T.F. said:


> 6:30 onwards, check out the form of the guy in the white top on the incline bench behind Kevin. Oh dear.
> 
> He's definitely got more to go than what he's lifting in those clips too.


Haha, thats hilarious, loving the no sleeved top too.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

oh.dear indeed not even half reps,mindyou i saw a young asian in the gym today doing lat pulldowns and at the bottom of the movement his upper body was parallel with the floor,didn't even bother saying anything


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Willie said:


> There must be something in the Mak family blood, his cousin posts on here and is natty but looks brilliant.


To be fair, by the time he's my age I think he'll actually be bigger than me, cvnt!


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

kevein levrone is awesome, great genetics and shape, my favourite bodybuilder of all time


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if that guy who said "anyone that wears a cap in the gym is a c*nt" would think the same after seeing Kevin Levrone do bicep curls wearing a baseball cap back to front!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Also I like how he's probably the biggest guy in the gym after not training for 4 years!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought exactly that myself Mak, unreal eh!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pectoral said:


> I wonder if that guy who said "anyone that wears a cap in the gym is a c*nt" would think the same after seeing Kevin Levrone do bicep curls wearing a baseball cap back to front!


as dorian yates said { you could wear a pink fu**ing tutu in the gym if you train hard you make gains }


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

bravo9 said:


> as dorian yates said { you could wear a pink fu**ing tutu in the gym if you train hard you make gains }


If you looked like Dorian, i don't think you'll get too much sh*t


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

T.F. said:


> If you looked like Dorian, i don't think you'll get too much sh*t


----------



## southshields (Mar 1, 2009)

when is he doing his cardio? straight after his workouts or morning?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

southshields said:


> when is he doing his cardio? straight after his workouts or morning?


Think he said before breakfast


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pectoral said:


> I wonder if that guy who said "anyone that wears a cap in the gym is a c*nt" would think the same after seeing Kevin Levrone do bicep curls wearing a baseball cap back to front!


of course he would still think it,why do you think Kevin is wearing the cap? He is using the 'c*nt cap' technique in these early stages to lure people into thinking what he is trying to achieve is impossible,by week 12 and everyones focus has become concentrated on his 'c*nt cap' instead of him,he's gner take the cap off and unveil 240lbs of shredded mass!!

it makes it more of a surprise!! c'mon its obvious what he is doing.

A man of Kevin's abilities utilises everything at his disposal to maximise results,even the 'c*nt cap' technique.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i think the reason he is doing t is to promote a supplement, in one if his new videos he talks to a guy on the phone about how good a supplement is he is taking, but he wont name it yet as he wants to make sure it works well first, so after he gets to where he wants you can probably expect him to be promoting a new supplement.

must admit though if he does tell what it is i will be getting some.


----------



## wmullen (Mar 14, 2009)

It's an NO based supplement. Ok, so he's promoting a supplement big deal, the guy has to make a living some way!

But there's no disputing the progress he's made, now into week 6 and he's lookin much much bigger and the legs are starting to pop. He's also agreed to take a drug test after John Romano and Dave Paulumbo challenged him. Which means he can't even be on TRT which I didn't think he would be anyway as he always took half the year off gear when he was competing.

Thing I don't get is how the f*ck can he grow on 3000cals a day?!?!!?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought he catagorically said at the start that he wasn't taking ANY supplements?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been following Kevins progress over his comeback.

Thinking back to when I started back training last year, all be it breifly, I put 35lbs on in 4 weeks. That is me, Mr 'Noones ever heard of me' on light-ish AAS.

Kevin has bloody legendery (sp) genetics, so dont we think that after 6 weeks, if he was taking AAS or GH/Slin that he would have put loads more size on? At least as much as I did with my slightly above average genetics!

I think he is natural, looking at the most recent 'Week 6' videos. I just think its muscle memory, good nutrition and the shock his body will have accustomed to in that 6 weeks.

11lbs doesnt seem a lot to me in 6 weeks if he is assisted.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

DannyBwoy said:


> I have been following Kevins progress over his comeback.
> 
> Thinking back to when I started back training last year, all be it breifly, I put 35lbs on in 4 weeks. That is me, Mr 'Noones ever heard of me' on light-ish AAS.
> 
> ...


He's getting a drugs test carried out within a matter of days by Dave Palumbo and John Romano and he's adamant that he's not been using anything. Sounds completely genuine and I doubt he'd put his word on the line if there was any doubt in his mind that he'd pass.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Gear, muscle memory, super-human genetics, whatever it is, he's improving almost daily and it is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!

I used to be pretty advanced, I could squat and deadlift high 500's, wide grip chin for 25 reps with a 20kg plate at 17.5 stone etc. and at the start of the year I began training again after a several-year break. I've lost 3 stone 4 pounds and put on a stack of muscle in that time so all the people down at my gym who never knew me as anything other than the fat b&stard who started training at the start of the year are amazed at how much I've changed in 6 months.

SIX months. Kev's just six weeks in and the changes are startling. After six weeks I hardly looked any different at all!!

What he's going to look like in six months if he carries on.... WOW. The guy is amazing. Hats off to him, he certainly knows what he's doing.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe he's using short acting test so its in and out quick.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I believe the muscle memeory part.But 1 week lost all that fat.Come on.He,s not on gear for sure but thats atleast 3 weeks of fat burning.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bkoz said:


> I believe the muscle memeory part.But 1 week lost all that fat.Come on.He,s not on gear for sure but thats atleast 3 weeks of fat burning.


and the point is?.......


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I believe he's not taking any gear, you shouldn't underestimate what can be done when you have genetics like that plus muscle memory. i don't think he'd be daft enough to agree to a steroid test either if he was taking something.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He's doing a drug test to prove it apparently..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand why people find it so hard to believe he may be natural.

He was a pro for a reason! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> I don't understand why people find it so hard to believe he may be natural.
> 
> He was a pro for a reason! :lol:


exactly mate,exactly.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Too much chops, not enough pics.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Too much chops, not enough pics.


eh??? theres must be about twenty odd pics n vids mate.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Fair enough, I just found his Youtube channel. LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

check his sh1t out this week!!! fkn awesome,seeing more than a glimpse of the old Levrone creeping back now!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wish i had his genetics  he looks fookin top shape already and only 6 weeks!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Links?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

MXD said:


> Links?


google levrone report dude :beer:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MXD said:


> Links?


http://kevinlevrone.wordpress.com/ :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

in the shape hes in now he could win a few shows easily


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Certainly a funny guy isn't he!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks clean to me. Heck of a lot smaller and softer, and the improvements are believable. Still a decent physique.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

amazing! but no way clean imo


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DB said:


> amazing! but no way clean imo


Couldn't agree more.

Great transformation though, regardless of whether he is or isn't.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

> Remember back at week one when I said, "I haven't done even a set of pushups in 2 or 3 years, so I need to ease into it."
> 
> Now in the eighth week it's safe to say I'm done easing into it.
> 
> It's not over just because the first eight weeks are ending. The blog and the journey are just beginning. The best is yet to come. Let's finish strong. Evaluate. Then plan the next move together.


So awesome, his week eight is like my goal.

If he was natural i hope he starts banging the gear now, the last bit of his post suggests it surely?

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks he might have a film role or something like that which he needed to bulk up for, perfect publicity no isn't it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn. maybe hes found some wonder supp or something


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gear or not, in 8 weeks that's fuc*ing awesome!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

No way he'd win shows in his current shape. He looks to be about 10-12% bodyfat, and he competed at 3-4%, so quite a drop needs to occur there. Anyone else think he may be competing for some kind of special invitation to the Olympia?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Even if gear was used, few could get results like that.

Man is a great BBer and came across very well in the clips I watched


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> No way he'd win shows in his current shape. He looks to be about 10-12% bodyfat, and he competed at 3-4%, so quite a drop needs to occur there. Anyone else think he may be competing for some kind of special invitation to the Olympia?


 :confused1: Did he mention competing in any shows? Wonder if he is aware of the fact he needs to drop a bit of fat, being such an established BBer and all :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> No way he'd win shows in his current shape. He looks to be about 10-12% bodyfat, and he competed at 3-4%, so quite a drop needs to occur there. Anyone else think he may be competing for some kind of special invitation to the Olympia?


um he'd no doubt beat most of the top "nattys" in this country for sure


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> :confused1: Did he mention competing in any shows? Wonder if he is aware of the fact he needs to drop a bit of fat, being such an established BBer and all :whistling:


I was referring to this 



BigDom86 said:


> in the shape hes in now he could win a few shows easily


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Competing as a natural doesn't give you a license to step on stage with elevated body fat levels...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

but look at his sheer size. thats the problem i have with these natural shows. its more about the condition than the size nowadays


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah I see, sorry Inggasson.

Dom, how do you think he could beat nattys out of interest!? Not only is he out of condition he also isn't natural, having used in the past :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd disagree. I'd agree to the extent that he looks to be a mere 6 weeks of dieting from show shape, though. He's very close, but he's not there just yet.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.maximuscle.com/news/americanmusclemania.html

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/333145506_7dea93a526.jpg

Both compete in natural shows, both seem to have a fair amount of size to me...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I'd disagree. I'd agree to the extent that he looks to be a mere 6 weeks of dieting from show shape, though. He's very close, but he's not there just yet.


yep id agree with that. he could easily get into show shape. im interested to see where he is going with this


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> http://www.maximuscle.com/news/americanmusclemania.html
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/333145506_7dea93a526.jpg
> 
> Both compete in natural shows, both seem to have a fair amount of size to me...


Jeez has that black guy stuffed a sock down there? :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Reps to LittleChris. Kinda bugs me that naturals seem to have a stigma of not having the mass to match the class.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol dont get me wrong im all for both natural and non-tested bodybuilding 

i do beleive musclemania is far from natural though


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Passing the tests seems to be good enough for the org hes competing in, so it's good enough for me. LOL. Pretty sure he'd get caught if he wasn't legit... right?Or is that a naiive viewpoint? If it is, let me know! I'm hoping to compete natty next year!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Jeez has that black guy stuffed a sock down there? :lol:


LOL trust you to notice that...was thinking the same myself :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't test for GH and insulin.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> http://www.maximuscle.com/news/americanmusclemania.html
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/333145506_7dea93a526.jpg
> 
> Both compete in natural shows, both seem to have a fair amount of size to me...


Yeh the size of his lunchbox:laugh:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure its been said on this thread but Kevin is just about the greatest BB of all time in my opinion...at his peak his physique was mind blowing....I seriously doubt if he'll ever be surpased


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Can't test for GH and insulin.


Surely hyper-elevated GH levels would show up on a test? I'm no expert at all, only asking out of interest.

I can understand the insulin thing as it's possible a competitor might have sugar-diabetes and be insulin-dependant.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

does anyone know for how many weeks hes going to be doing this training thing?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> does anyone know for how many weeks hes going to be doing this training thing?


He said eight weeks at the start and thats all up now, but as i posted earlier

*It's not over *just because the first eight weeks are ending. The blog and the journey are just beginning. The best is yet to come. Let's finish strong. Evaluate. Then plan the next move together.

So who knows really


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

8- expect he did it to guage interest and finish if he felt like it.

Seems to have worked well in terms of gains and attention so no reason not to continue it.

Very clever way of marketting yourself to a wide audience.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Dunno how many weeks. Initially, it was just the 8, but he's now implied it might be an ongoing thing. I would not be surprised to see him on some stage or other by the end of the year though. He has more than enough time to prepare for the Olympia if he's getting a special invite, which is what I bet is going on.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

so far this is his last week, then he said he will see what he wants to do?

Hope he makes a come back!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this is gona be great


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Passing the tests seems to be good enough for the org hes competing in, so it's good enough for me. LOL. Pretty sure he'd get caught if he wasn't legit... right?Or is that a naiive viewpoint? If it is, let me know! I'm hoping to compete natty next year!


sorry mate that is very nieve,i know of at least one guy who was a world class natty champ,and he 100% was very not natural,the tests are not the be all and end all,they are all beatable,hence why i tend to take it with a pinch of salt when i see any natty physiques on stage that seem to be leagues ahead of others.

As for the GH tests,theyare horrendously expensive for bbing organisations to even consider using,the IOC barely uses it to test on athletes for that reason and look at the scale of them!

What i dont understand is the guys that arent natty competing with actual natty's,it's just a false victory to me.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont see him making a comeback,would love to be wrong about that all the same,it will be a fantastic marketing ploy for whatever this new supp is he is bringing out,and he has done it well!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> What i dont understand is the guys that arent natty competing with actual natty's,it's just a false victory to me.


Exactly. I find it to be very disheartening.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

What i dont understand is the guys that arent natty competing with actual natty's,it's just a false victory to me.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> What i dont understand is the guys that arent natty competing with actual natty's,it's just a false victory to me.


totaly agree

now a natty competing and doing well against non nattys now thats a achievment


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Been following this closely over the last few weeks.

Done amazing imo. Hope he continues, natty or otherwise.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> http://www.maximuscle.com/news/americanmusclemania.html
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/333145506_7dea93a526.jpg
> 
> Both compete in natural shows, both seem to have a fair amount of size to me...


Musclemania is one year drug free so hardly a proper natty show.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevin has done well i hope he contiues and gets back on stage in 2010.....but i dont think he will compeat again tho, but i can live in hope lol


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> sorry mate that is very nieve,i know of at least one guy who was a world class natty champ,and he 100% was very not natural,the tests are not the be all and end all,they are all beatable,hence why i tend to take it with a pinch of salt when i see any natty physiques on stage that seem to be leagues ahead of others.
> 
> As for the GH tests,theyare horrendously expensive for bbing organisations to even consider using,the IOC barely uses it to test on athletes for that reason and look at the scale of them!
> 
> What i dont understand is the guys that arent natty competing with actual natty's,it's just a false victory to me.


the only test in use at the mo can detect gh when injected within 24 hrs of the test. However as weeman said it is horrendously expensive to the point where the ioc dont even test for it.

interestingly a test was developed for gh that could detect it uptgo two weeks after injection and this was ready for the sydney (2000) olympics yet the ioc werent prepared to use, and they still arent. i wonder why?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> totaly agree
> 
> now a natty competing and doing well against non nattys now thats a achievment


yep thats true mate,agree with that,also know a few who have done that also 

in fact hasnt fivos from here tread foot in the assisted shows and cuffed some non natty ass despite the fact he is a natty?i'm pretty certain


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's a link to the drug test RXmuscle paid for Levrone to have to see if he's used anything..

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/latest-news/528-kevin-levrone-steroid-test-results-are-in.html


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

pea head said:


> yep thats true mate,agree with that,also know a few who have done that also
> 
> in fact hasnt fivos from here tread foot in the assisted shows and cuffed some non natty ass despite the fact he is a natty?i'm pretty certain


Haha...yes mate he had my pants down in 04:lol: :lol: :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You look in good shape budd- what shows have you done?


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

cheers mate. so far i have done mike kings nabba south show and i have done don stylers nabba solent city comp


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh nice. You must have been up against our very own Incredible Bulk then 

Never realised it was a natural show.


----------



## bigwoodgate (Jul 10, 2009)

yer i was against him great guy took the win it wasnt a natural show i just like competing against guys that aint natural


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Levrone Transformation #2 • Arms Superset • Levrone Report.com

August 18th, 2009






Full Work Out: SUPER SET FOUR ROTATIONS

Dumbell Curls:

3 Sets 50lb x 12 Reps

1 Set 50lb x 6 Reps

Hammer Curls:

3 Sets 50lb x 12 Reps

1 Set 50lb x 6 Reps

Easy Curl Bar:

3 Sets 70lb x 12 Reps

1 Set 70lb x 6 Reps

Tricep Push Down:

3 Sets 90lb x 20 Reps

1 Set 90lb x 15 Reps

His arms are looking big, check the tris. This transformation is sort of boring though


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

hes got an awesome physique but yeah without pics and regular updates its slowing a bit...ill still follow it though.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> Levrone Transformation #2 • Arms Superset • Levrone Report.com
> 
> August 18th, 2009
> 
> ...


There is no way you can build tris by just doing pushdowns, i for one dont believe the guy.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> There is no way you can build tris by just doing pushdowns, i for one dont believe the guy.


you have to remember that leverone isnt your average human being m8 he is a genetic freak like all top bodybuilders , he could build his arms drinking a cup of tea .

we just cannot compare ourselves to these guys


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> There is no way you can build tris by just doing pushdowns, i for one dont believe the guy.


of course you can,thats a bit of a sweeping comment!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> There is no way you can build tris by just doing pushdowns, i for one dont believe the guy.


Are you saying hes frauding his workouts or what?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

one thing i will say about the guy,as big a fan of him as i am,and been following this all the way,his arms look fantastic from the side and whenever he is moving about,flexed in side chest etc,but they look utter pants in any front double bi shot he does at the mo!!!! check the latest clip.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hes looking big


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> you have to remember that leverone isnt your average human being m8 he is a genetic freak like all top bodybuilders


agreed :thumb: some people can do the minimum and still look amazing!!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> one thing i will say about the guy,as big a fan of him as i am,and been following this all the way,his arms look fantastic from the side and whenever he is moving about,flexed in side chest etc,but they look utter pants in any front double bi shot he does at the mo!!!! check the latest clip.


You talking about the lack of definition?

Did you see the boxing vid by the way? he looks really solid


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> You talking about the lack of definition?
> 
> Did you see the boxing vid by the way? he looks really solid


lol that video is kind of random. but yeah he is still looking great. i cant beleive people are still making bad comments about him etc etc


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I know i will proberly get flamed for this but i dont care, i still say you can not build tris doing just pushdowns even on the gear, you still need skull crushers, close grip press, arm extensions, dips, to build the mass.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I know i will proberly get flamed for this but i dont care, i still say you can not build tris doing just pushdowns even on the gear, you still need skull crushers, close grip press, arm extensions, dips, to build the mass.


I just looked through his workouts and they are really focused on pushdowns but he has done skull crushers. He did his flat benching and other stuff too

He used to have crazy triceps so maybe this is just what works. Just can't see him lying about something so insignifcant?


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

So how is it for all you "bodybuilders" to watch a guy get in better shape in few months then YOU EVER WILL BE? LOL


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

MY MATE was born with trieceps,He could do just push downs and they,d grow,Infact ive never seen him do close grip bench or even crushers..


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> So how is it for all you "bodybuilders" to watch a guy get in better shape in few months then YOU EVER WILL BE? LOL


its great he is a legend to us in the same way you are a tosser


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FATBOY said:


> its great he is a legend to us in the same way you are a tosser


LMFAO well said mate  repped :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

bkoz said:


> MY MATE was born with trieceps,He could do just push downs and they,d grow,Infact ive never seen him do close grip bench or even crushers..


If i'm not mistaken everyone is born with triceps:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> If i'm not mistaken everyone is born with triceps:lol:


Its always "a mate" as well :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> If i'm not mistaken everyone is born with triceps:lol:





LittleChris said:


> Its always "a mate" as well :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Levrone Transformation #2 • Show me YOUR fire • Levrone Report.com*






August 21st, 2009

*Show me your inner fire. *Your personal best. It can be anything, as long as it's physical, and as long it shows me what you're made of! All fitness levels welcome. This is your chance to show me and the Levrone Report community your fire, cause in the end it's the FIRE that INSPIRES

http://www.youtube.com/group/thefirethatinspires

WATCH THE TOP URL FIRST


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> its great he is a legend to us in the same way you are a tosser


FATBOY i read some of your posts you are an idiot.. And even bigger one than Ken Hutchinson:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ok i see you quite clearly ARE trying to start arguements,enjoy your stay as i have a feeling its gner be short lived at this rate,nice to know you have focus in your life


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

dreamon008 said:


> FATBOY i read some of your posts you are an idiot.. And even bigger one than Ken Hutchinson:lol:


Bye bye dreamboy.


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Im not starting anything.. and im definitetly not gonna stay here for long.

Supposed to be bodybuilding forum? Well yeah maybe 1 in 15 people here really know what they doing. Rest of You dont know s*** but youre the first ones to throw in some juicy comment about Pro's.. "experts"


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

dreamon008 said:


> Im not starting anything.. and im definitetly not gonna stay here for long.
> 
> Supposed to be bodybuilding forum? Well yeah maybe 1 in 15 people here really know what they doing. Rest of You dont know s*** but youre the first ones to throw in some juicy comment about Pro's.. "experts"


Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Chill out man, why are you calling people idiots.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Its always "a mate" as well,

But little chris my story is true not like your make believe bbing stories. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Is that you in your avatar?


Nope, it's his mate :lol: .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh oh oh interforum member fight!!!

ding ding,seconds out round 2...............


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

guys before anyone bites onto the troll,just remember this thought,he is the one coming here calling us all idiots,insinuating that the forum isnt worth hanging around,yet is no doubt going to stay long enough where he feels he has won his interweb war of the words.

now ask yourself,what is it thats lacking in his life where he has time to do this.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Is that you in your avatar?


What is that in the avatar...is it a man?

I've dropped yesterdays protein out my ass and it was shaped better than that disguting slug:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> What is that in the avatar...is it a man?
> 
> I've dropped yesterdays protein out my ass and it was shaped better than that disguting slug:lol:


lmfao oh my god mate,i love your descriptive tear downs,Rams and i were discussing how you fkn crack us up at the gym tonight,mate,we are uriel whores,a day aint normal when we aint gettin a fix,when you moved house and your net connection was limited we were like a pair of fkn junkies going cold turkey,couldnt even bum each other or fuk all!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> FATBOY i read some of your posts you are an idiot.. And even bigger one than Ken Hutchinson:lol:


lol how do you expect people to react when your first post is to insult everybody on the board .

why even bother to post if you dont like the board join another one


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> What is that in the avatar...is it a man?
> 
> I've dropped yesterdays protein out my ass and it was shaped better than that disguting slug:lol:


You were sayn.. fat boy?? :lol:


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fatboy- is knowing that to achieve some things is much much easyer for some (like Lev) then the rest of us.. INSULTING????

Thats what i said- and You called me tosser)))))))))

And whats that "hero" thing??

What are You? 16yrs old??


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

**** me this is geting rediculas <spelling i know .

it was the way you worded it, and i dont doubt for one miniute you knew you would geting peoples backs up.

i actualy said he was a legend .

And do you have to be a young boy like yourself to have heros i didnt know worked like that  ?

you look to have a half decent physiqe but you are playing a game methinks


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> What is that in the avatar...is it a man?
> 
> I've dropped yesterdays protein out my ass and it was shaped better than that disguting slug:lol:


Now i nearly passed out laughing at this:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> You were sayn.. fat boy?? :lol:


 :lol: that's even funnier, you've changed it (For one you think is better) only to confirm you are indeed - not very muscular:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think hes in a good shape. but no need for his comments tbh


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got a lot of useful information off these boards and think this is a libary of fantastic information.. The thing that ruins it is all this petty rubbish! There are far too many keyboard bashers on this forum. If you applied the same focus in the gym as you do online maybe you could create an interesting transformation thread ONLY then to have other morons state (Not possible without drugs, this exercise etc etc) It's boring.


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :lol: that's even funnier, you've changed it (For one you think is better) only to confirm you are indeed - not very muscular:lol:


 Uriel who are You to say?? Just look at you man:lol: and youre like what? 5"2 or something?


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

And no camera in the world will cover this BUTT-UGLY face of yours


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dreamon,seriously,what is the point of your posts,your offering nothing constructive and to be honest your only making yourself look bad,if thats what does it for you then fair enough,i'll sit back and watch you make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> Uriel who are You to say?? Just look at you man:lol: and youre like what? *5"2* or something?


Yes, I'm 5 inches 2 somethings:thumbup1:

Butt Ugly.....anything else?

I'm really really deepy hurt by your amazing riparte, your devastaing wit....Olympian body..............Ah fuk it, I'm off to top myself - you've done me over, I'm bested....on a public forum!

I hope you are happy:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you'll never be able to hold your head up in JW's journal again now mate,you just got spanked in public,i used to respect you,this is a dark day:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> you'll never be able to hold your head up in JW's journal again now mate,you just got spanked in public,i used to respect you,this is a dark day:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And now he's revealed I'm only 5 inches 2 somethings......I need to look up to Tom Too FFS...a dark day indeed....good job I'm topping myself:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> And no camera in the world will cover this BUTT-UGLY face of yours


 get you george clooney..... 

:ban: :ban: :ban:

yeah uriels an ugly tw4t ....but he`s ukms favourite ugly tw4t:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> yeah uriels an ugly tw4t ....but he`s ukms favourite ugly tw4t:whistling:


Sniff sniff..........Thats the first wrist done......you're not helping:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i hate uriel, his fatceps are bigger than mine :<


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Sniff sniff..........Thats the first wrist done......you're not helping:lol:


oh sh1t....erm....your our favourite midget? :whistling: ....oh no thats tom.....


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

dreamon008 said:


> And no camera in the world will cover *this BUTT-UGLY face of yours*


Im confused over that statement, do you mean your face or your face belongs to him??????


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

right, in-fighting ignored and moving back onto topic. i have always liked kevin as a body builder, he has a very pleasing physique unlike many of todays pro's. i really dont know if he is doing this 100% natural or not. yes he has amazing genetics but a large part of that is an amazing genetic response to PEDs. he may well be natural, guess we will never actually know, either way kudos to the guy for his transformation.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

y did he even stop training?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dreamon I'd like to take you out to dinner and then go back to your place for some anal lovin' you sexy bastard:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> y did he even stop training?


Probably the same reason as Con did, his health and got tired of dedicating his life to bbing.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he was trying to break into acting and wanted to concentrate on his band more,the acting side is why he stated he shed all the muscle as it wasnt good for getting roles.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> he was trying to break into acting and wanted to concentrate on his band more,the acting side is why he stated he shed all the muscle as it wasnt good for getting roles.


To be fair it didn't stop Arnie!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

arnie lost alot of size to begin acting aswell, well thats what i heard anyway. thought he looked pretty big in predator, terminator etc


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> To be fair it didn't stop Arnie!


yeah thats true mate,but Levrone was far bigger than Arnie,and much more hardcore bb look to him.

Personally i think what prob cost Kevin getting the roles was his sh1t acting ability:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

BANG'EM out baby!

love his videos very inspirational.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, that looks hardcore, starting to feel slightly ashamed about how my leg workout today compares!


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't be an idiot mate this will just stir it up.....


----------

